

Figure out your client's budget before giving them your rate - rmcastil
http://ryancastillo.org/stop-leaving-money-table-freelance-rate/

======
rmcastil
I submitted this several weeks ago but I ended up rewriting the entire article
due to the walls of text. My writing is still a work in progress :)

